# 2009 N.O.A.A. schedule release



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Slowly...but surely!

More details in the next couple of weeks...

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

nip


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

I am in on the River tourny on the Pike pool,how soon can I send you the $$$$$$$$$$$?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice...I see you werent joking about not going to portage in '09, lol. Neat to see West Branch thrown in the mix.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

unlimited?!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Registration for all NOAA events will open in the next couple of weeks once I complete the flyers and post the rules online- look for it sometime after Turkey Day online and the mailer sometime around Christmas.

No more Portage. [email protected]  

The Ohio River event is one of the few venues besides Lake Erie that can hold large participation. 

We tried Erie in 08'...the "ringers" ( I hate that word) scared the field light. 

We have the river event deemed as a "super" NOAA with unlimited participation. Again- the anglers make the payout, at 100&#37; we don't know how to make it anymore attractive, now it's up to the anglers.

As with every other NOAA element- it's the same, including the 100% payout which could easily exceed $10,000 with expected participation- $20k if the "rats" really get motivated, more if I get surprised! 

With Stratos 2X renewal for 2009 this event could be VERY interesting!!! Matching up to $10k in doubling the payout.

The $25,000 FREE WWC championship will again be offered in 2009 with some possible tweaks, pending approval.

Glad to hear the positive vibe- WBranch will pull more than the 26 boats Portage did this fall, and better field fishin'

nip
www.dobass.com


----------

